

ABC's Nightline looks behind the scenes of Apple's factories in China - nirvana
http://www.hulu.com/watch/331947/abc-nightline-tue-feb-21-2012#s-p1-so-i0

======
nirvana
FWIW, posting this without having seen the episode. However, watching it, I'm
struck by the hyperbole. "iFactory"? Really?

"the launch of an apple product is a cultural event, and that cult
following..." -- going from "cultural" to "cult". Cute.

